# Granted a mortgage over someone else's shares



## nextdj (26 January 2013)

Hi guys,

I have been reading this announcement from Next DC: http://newsstore.fairfax.com.au/app...u/apps/qt/quote.ac?code=NXT&section=ca&sy=age

It says that the wife of Bevan Slattery (non executive director and founder of the company) has been granted a mortgage over the shares held by Robin Khuda (Chief Commercial Officer and Deputy Executive Officer).

I am curious as to why Robin would agree to it (having someone get a mortgage and using his shares as security)? What's in it for him? How do these arrangements usually work?


----------



## tech/a (27 January 2013)

nextdj said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been reading this announcement from Next DC: http://newsstore.fairfax.com.au/app...u/apps/qt/quote.ac?code=NXT&section=ca&sy=age
> 
> ...




Don't know the situation at all but suspect that Slattery has given some financial or other help to Khuda and is securing his interest with a caveat ( mortgage ) over his shares.


----------

